# Re-wash baby clothes that was stored away?



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I'm just curious. My youngest child is 3.5 yrs old. I basically threw all of his outgrown clothes in those yrs (clean) into garbage bags. Do you think I need to rewash these clothes before baby #3 (due in July) wears them again? My gut feeling is that they are fine the way they are. I did not put them in the basement or attic, they were store in my son's bdrm closet, where it's only used for clothes and linen storage and everything in there is clean. I didn't notice any bugs or any weird smells when I sorted through all this stuff yesterday. Some items have some stains on them that are now apparant, and I will try to wash those stains out, but I heard that it isn't uncommon for stains to show up after clothes have been in storage, even if they were cleaned before storage.


----------



## PTmorgan (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in the same situation - DS is 22 months old, and Baby is due in May. I've waffled about this, and have decided to just put them through a quick wash. That way I won't have any strange creepy-crawly vibes!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, I stowed my sons clothes away clean, but the spitup stains magically appeared over the years!! I rewashed mine (twice, actually







) But mine kind of smelled stale from being in an attic type closet. I wanted to have fresh smelling baby clothes. But yours should be fine I guess. Since they aren't new or used by someone else.


----------



## GiantGi (Feb 13, 2007)

I have mine stored in totes in the attic and I have come across one tote that had mouse droppings. **YUCK**!! So I will be re-washing everything.


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would rewash, simply because of the garbage bag smell that seems to permeate everything. I'd prefer everything smelling freshly laundered.

Plus it would just make me feel better knowing everything has been freshly cleaned, just in case some random plastic chemical whatever got into the clothes. But I'm also totally anal about laundry.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I would run them through a quick wash just to freshen them up. I do this with my own winter/summer stuff when I revive them from their under-the-bed box.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I would I just pulled out my mat clothes and they were in a plastic tub, they are clean, but don't smell "fresh" not that they smell gross. I've been washing them as necessary. For me I would hate to put something that didn't smell fresh on my beautiful little newborn, but that's just me.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

You know, I love rewashing all my baby clothes just purely for the fun nestiness of it.







It doesn't sound like there is any reason for you to wash your baby clothes though, I'm sure they are fine. But if the nesting bug suddenly bites you hard one day, you might change your mind.







lol


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugger75* 
I would rewash, simply because of the garbage bag smell that seems to permeate everything. I'd prefer everything smelling freshly laundered.

this.

Trash bags are coated with chemicals to keep bugs and such out; I hate the smell and would definitely re-wash all the clothing.


----------



## leigh09 (Dec 16, 2008)

i rewashed all my baby clothes with baby #2 in sensitive detergent/no fabric softener and was glad i did because she ended up being so sensitive to chemicals she would get rashes on her face when someone would hold her and she laid her face on their shirt (if they washed their clothes in regular detergents). i would hate to have to have done all that laundry just after she was born.
i myself am sensitive to fragrances in detergents and use sensitive laundry detergent for our whole family, so this was no special out of the way thing to purchase for her.
i will be re-washing the baby clothes and beddings again for baby #3.


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

I would rewash it all too.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I just sniffed 'em and if they smelled ok, I didn't bother to wash. Me = lazy









But I stored mine in shoeboxes in my closet, so they smelled fine.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Mindful Home Management.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I would wash them. Im pretty picky about clothing though. I have really sensitive skin and so do my daughters so I wash all our clothes that have been sitting for a while. Ill wash them even if they have only been sitting a month or so.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

would totally re-wash them.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
You know, I love rewashing all my baby clothes just purely for the fun nestiness of it.







It doesn't sound like there is any reason for you to wash your baby clothes though, I'm sure they are fine. But if the nesting bug suddenly bites you hard one day, you might change your mind.







lol

That's why I've been washing DD's old clothes







:







:







:







:


----------



## bohmproof (Dec 17, 2008)

I re-washed all mine, just because I had a girl-- so I sorted them all by size, took out the *really boy themed stuff, had all the baby shower and thrift store clothes, and they all smelled like the cardboard boxes they were stored in.. plus the whole nesting factor!


----------

